# What is this?



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

One of my rummynose tetras seems to have something. Some of his scales (very few) are sticking out a little and his eyes seem a little swollen. His behavior is fairly normal except he doesn't follow the others around as much. None of my other fish are showing the same signs and he could have been like this for a while because I haven't been homenin a week. What is it and how can I treat it?


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Pineconing i think its called. Look it up on google for more info about it cuz i dont know anything else about it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Could it be dropsy? I don't really have any way to quarantine him...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

yes, dropsy and pineconing are the same. A symptom (swelling) rather than a diagnosis. You can try feeding pea or epsom salt baths. But it often indicates organ failure and that the end of life nears.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Well that's sad :/ these ones are really young. Are my other fish in danger? How can I prevent it in the future?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The thing is you need to know what caused it to treat it. It can be injury or infection. Watch for symptoms you can search on.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm... He may have been injured. It looks like he might have a wound but I wasn't sure if it was a wound or just red showing through because his scales are sticking out. Hopefully the other fish are okay. :/


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

actually since it is a small fish you can ake your self a small quarantine tank to float inside of the main tank. get a well cleaned square juice bottle- plastic- burn a hole at the top, insert a peice of wire and hang inside the tank.( or a round plastic bottle if that is all you have. Fill with tank water and add in the fish. Do daily water changes!!. You can add some medication to the water in the bottle but only a pich if it is a powder. To get 100 % clean water in your little q tank get another floatable jar, put treated water in it( just prepare as you would for water change to the tank) float in maintank to bring up to correct temperature. use a cheap dollar store turkey baster to remove water from Q tank and pour in fresh treated water. Small fish can tolerate this quite well for the course of a treament. they generally do not eat when in a small tank I have found. My betta is currently in the same setup in my main tank. It is important that sick fish can see their friends as I find they mope if they can't see other fish.

No I am not crazy saying that fish get depressed.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I know what you mean by depressed fish. When I quarantined one of my skirt tetras with fungus he didn't move much and his colors really faded. As for treating the rummynose, I was under the impression that dropsy couldn't be cured and that pineconing was basically the last stage before they die. If this isnt true and he could be treated, what would I use to treat him?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

aquarium salt bath and clean water, build up salt content slowly so you don't shock him, I had a fancy goldfish that lasted a few more years and dropsy kept coming back just on him none of the others


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have used kanamycin on a goldfish with success and tetracycline on other fish without too much luck. That being said you sometimes just have to try an antibiotic and see if it works as some work better than others depending on the bacteria causing the problem.

Unless you have a microscope and a degree in microbiology


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmmm I would make a trip to the pet store but I am out of money right now... Guess I'm out of luck this time :/ ironically I spent all of my money on my bettas tank just last week.


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

Is his tummy swollen? I had a black molly who started to pinecone a little and had a swollen tummy, and fasting for a few days did the trick.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Nope. He looks just like the others except he is a pale grey and when you look closely his scales aren't smoothed down like the others. His eyes were a little puffy but it seems to have gotten a little better. He also went back to swimming around with the others and eating instead of moping in the corner of the tank. So I have no idea what's going on, but I can't help him unless he survives another few weeks.


----------

